# Is Adolf Hitler really INFJ? After careful thinking I think Hitler is actually a counter-phobic 6 ENTP



## OswaldS (Dec 7, 2020)

Strelnikov said:


> Ok... This could be inferior Se (avoiding the physical world), Si (being traditional for the sake of tradition) or Fe (not sure what the culture was like around him).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My justification for Hitler's high Ti is that he believed in an abstract, out-of-touch kind of racism, which refused to be modified by reality. Of course any type could believe in racism, but I think a Te-ish racist would focus more on real evidence, e.g. scientific racism, instead of Hitler's vague monologues on racism. For example, a Te-ish Hitler would think, "Because Russians defeated Napoleon and Poles defeated Ottomans, the Slavs are actually not racially inferior. The Slavs defeated Turks, Byzantine Greeks and Manchu-Chinese many times. The Byzantine Greeks were also defeated by Germanic Normans, but Russians defeated Germanic Teutonic order, therefore the Greeks should be the most inferior in Europe". Hitler's lazy inefficient governing style and stubborn belief in the inferiority of Slavs made him lose the war, which is caused by a Ti-ish belief in abstract, idealistic theoretical system without considering contrary evidence at all.

Another German nationalist of the 1930s, Oswald Spengler admired the strength of Slavs, he wrote that the Slavs would rise to form a brand-new civilisation after the collapse of Western European _Imperium Mundi. _I have to say the INTJ Oswald Spengler's ethnic theory is much more based on facts than ExxP Hitler, this is a difference between Spengler's strong Ni-Te and Hitler's strong Ne-Ti. As an INxJ, Spengler was also much more efficient and disciplined than Hitler. Spengler spent four years to write a huge book, Hitler was too lazy to write his own Mein Kampf, which was taken down and edited by Rudolf Hess.

"Hitler, by all accounts, was an unusual soldier with a sloppy manner and unmilitary bearing. But he was also eager for action and always ready to volunteer for dangerous assignments even after many narrow escapes from death. Despite his good record and a total of five medals, he remained a corporal. Due to his unmilitary appearance and odd personality, his superiors felt he lacked leadership qualities and thought he would not command enough respect as a sergeant. " 
In WW1 Hitler as a soldier was *enthusiastic* and brave, but *sloppy*/careless/undisciplined, he was also not interested in keeping a more "soldierly" appearance. Those again are Perceiving traits, I imagine an INTJ soldier would be calculating and well groomed whenever possible, but perhaps not as recklessly brave as Hitler.

My central point is, as a strongly Judging INTJ myself, I could not see the typical IxxJ strict discipline/planning ability/pursuit of maximum efficiency/calculating cunningness from Hitler at all. Instead, I see heaps of TP-ish enthusiasm/recklessness/laziness/unorganised attitude in Hitler. Hitler is more likely to be ENTP than INTP, because Fe is INTP's inferior fourth function, which is usually quite weak.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

OswaldS said:


> Hitler's lazy inefficient governing style and stubborn belief in the inferiority of Slavs made him lose the war, which is caused by a Ti-ish belief in abstract, idealistic theoretical system without considering contrary evidence at all.


Ne doms and ENTPs are literally THE function/type that takes contrary evidence into account... have you ever met an actual ENTP?

Hitler's leadership style: BBC - History - World Wars: Hitler's Leadership Style.
total TJ. Just because he was a failure as a general doesn't mean his cognition wasn't that of a J. He comes across as P to you because he was likely an actual perceiver/irrational, not what the MBTi calls "Ne" or "Se" types, but someone favoring the Irrational attitude in the Jungian theory

this is truly dumbfounding
btw TI belongs to the Si/Ni types as per Jung's theory. So your arguments about his Ti are actually perfectly fitting TJs. It's after all what you're also doing here.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Jung compared Hitler to a "mystical medicine man" and he thought he was the unconscious of the German people (and not really a man himself with a personality). So I don't think Jung would have thought Hitler an Fi dom for sure.

I think Jung would have recognized Hitler as an Ni dom. That is how Jung described Ni. I think he would have typed him an INFJ if he did agree with the mbti. Hitler might have even been one of the examples he imagined when describing the Ni type.

Hitler was also cracked out on speed or something though so it might be hard to type him.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

I saw Hitler on the subway. Recognizing him I invited him over to take the MBTI test as you guys are having trouble typing him. When he arrived he immediatley took the test giving me a suspicious look. (I don't think he liked my insisting he wear a mask.) It was self-tabulating and when he saw the results he flew into a rage, pocketed the test and stormed out calling me names I can't repeat here.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

OswaldS said:


> My justification for Hitler's high Ti is that he believed in an abstract, out-of-touch kind of racism, which refused to be modified by reality. Of course any type could believe in racism, but I think a Te-ish racist would focus more on real evidence, e.g. scientific racism, instead of Hitler's vague monologues on racism. For example, a Te-ish Hitler would think, "Because Russians defeated Napoleon and Poles defeated Ottomans, the Slavs are actually not racially inferior. The Slavs defeated Turks, Byzantine Greeks and Manchu-Chinese many times. The Byzantine Greeks were also defeated by Germanic Normans, but Russians defeated Germanic Teutonic order, therefore the Greeks should be the most inferior in Europe". Hitler's lazy inefficient governing style and stubborn belief in the inferiority of Slavs made him lose the war, which is caused by a Ti-ish belief in abstract, idealistic theoretical system without considering contrary evidence at all.


European history can be summarised everyone & friends (most wars included alliances) defeated everyone & friends at different times. His beliefs were indeed stubborn, but many types have certain beliefs they hold on to, despite every evidence. Just look at the current day, see how many people believe that in the US the current president will continue to be president after 20 January. They have all sorts of different personalities. Wishful thinking is a strong motivator. I agree he's definitely not a Te user, but neither are INFJs or ENTPs... So I'm not seeing clear differentiation here. In his theory he seems to value artistic achievement and civilisation aspects, like... manners, a lot, so he definitely would have looked at the Byzantine Empire more favourably. I don't recall him ever saying anything about it. As for Ti, again both INFJ and ENTP use it. To truly differentiate between them I think the Ne-Si axis vs Ni-Se axis should be used. And... well, ultimately it's impossible to tell, because you'd need an insight into a person's internal motivation.

Mein Kampf is the closest to that, but even that is an edited version and it's ultimately a propaganda piece. Hitler skips parts of his life, presents others in a better light and he presents himself as always having been a pan-German nationalist. This is hard to determine, but it is known he did attend communist groups meetings, maybe because it was his job as a political agent of the army after the war, to keep an eye on communists or maybe he genuinely flirted with the idea of going left. For example, you could have political beliefs out of pragmatic considerations, because you looked at it and that's what works or you can support the same beliefs because it's what feels right. And usually, people mix these 2 in their minds: morality is pragmatic and pragmatism is morality. And it's harder to describe when the person you're trying to decipher has been dead for 75 years and he may not have been open and direct about his ideas, while a lot of his life has been mythologised. And yet his focus on morality as he sees it and complete disregard for things such as economics (Mein Kampf discusses history, society, psychology, while economy a massively important subject is notably absent)... it strikes me as an extreme version of F. ENTPs? They at least see a value in a scientific and mathematical approach, something Hitler completely ignores. A higher Ti would have paid some attention to economics. Hitler never did, he even expressed a disdain for economics and stuff and was much more concerned with morale, morality and psychology. Economic policy is left to others and he treats it as a petty bureaucratic consideration. The man does know psychology though. All his speeches are basically carefully choreographed acting, he learned he could trigger rage and stop it at will like flipping a switch. I'm hearing feeling, feeling, feeling, feeling out of this. And who are the stars of his regime: political leaders, especially the propaganda one. They're the stars because he appoints his most important people in jobs he thinks are most important.

How many people know the name of the man who managed the economics of Nazi Germany? How was the economy managed? How many people have heard the name Hjalmaar Schacht? Everyone knows who Goebbels is and what he did. Or Franz Xaver Schwarz... They're unknown, because Hitler doesn't pay attention to financial or economic aspects, he lets others lower in the pecking order deal with numbers. He's focused on war and propaganda... and again I'm getting feeling out of this. ENTPs are more... savvy, the ones I've met, maybe not economic masterminds, but still they do keep an eye of money and they have an entrepreneurial streak, something Hitler was missing.




> Another German nationalist of the 1930s, Oswald Spengler admired the strength of Slavs, he wrote that the Slavs would rise to form a brand-new civilisation after the collapse of Western European _Imperium Mundi. _I have to say the INTJ Oswald Spengler's ethnic theory is much more based on facts than ExxP Hitler, this is a difference between Spengler's strong Ni-Te and Hitler's strong Ne-Ti. As an INxJ, Spengler was also much more efficient and disciplined than Hitler. Spengler spent four years to write a huge book, Hitler was too lazy to write his own Mein Kampf, which was taken down and edited by Rudolf Hess.


Huh! Spengler has a similar idea to mine, that the East is all that's left of old unadulterated Europe, that the West is in a slow, but certain decline due to outside ideological influences and that the East will be the last hope to rescue Europe from downfall and an eventual new dark age. Or maybe it's my brand of wishful thinking because I have an Eastern pride in me.



> "Hitler, by all accounts, was an unusual soldier with a sloppy manner and unmilitary bearing. But he was also eager for action and always ready to volunteer for dangerous assignments even after many narrow escapes from death. Despite his good record and a total of five medals, he remained a corporal. Due to his unmilitary appearance and odd personality, his superiors felt he lacked leadership qualities and thought he would not command enough respect as a sergeant. "
> In WW1 Hitler as a soldier was *enthusiastic* and brave, but *sloppy*/careless/undisciplined, he was also not interested in keeping a more "soldierly" appearance. Those again are Perceiving traits, I imagine an INTJ soldier would be calculating and well groomed whenever possible, but perhaps not as recklessly brave as Hitler.


Unmilitary appearance, odd personality... These seem a bit vague. The ideal stereotypical soldier would be an STJ for many officers, neither an INFJ or an ENTP would fit that. As for odd? Many types could fit that description. Se-inferior types are known to forget to take care of themselves, forget to eat, to shower, etc. They have to do a conscious effort to remind themselves of this. I was watching a video by an INFJ and she discussed this aspect specifically, to quote her: "I could sleep on the floor and I would be perfectly happy." It wouldn't be unusual for an INFJ to fit the description.

Eager/enthusiastic, but why? Because it could be: "hey, this is fun" or it could be "I'm ready to kill and die for the glory of the Vaterland!" Again, what was his reasoning? And you mention INTJ, but we're talking about INFJ. A significant difference is that INFJs in general seem warm, fluffy and passive on the outside, but try attacking someone/something they care about. If an INFJ indeed loves his country, then you can expect him to burn cities to the ground if anyone threatens it. INFJs leave all fuzziness and become cruel and vengeful against someone threatening what they love and also be ready to sacrifice themselves with determination if need be, just to protect what they love.

ENTPs? I'm not sure how much they'd take risks. They have a developed sense of self-preservation and are usually more cynical towards lofty idealism. Knowing a few, I'd really have trouble imagining them ready to die for the abstract ideal of Vaterland. Or they'd be more inclined to ask: what's in it for me? INFJs, if they love, they give, give, give, even if it destroys them, ENTPs they'd give, but... they would want something in return. They're not completely selfish, but... won't go all in as Hitler is described.



> My central point is, as a strongly Judging INTJ myself, I could not see the typical IxxJ strict discipline/planning ability/pursuit of maximum efficiency/calculating cunningness from Hitler at all. Instead, I see heaps of TP-ish enthusiasm/recklessness/laziness/unorganised attitude in Hitler. Hitler is more likely to be ENTP than INTP, because Fe is INTP's inferior fourth function, which is usually quite weak.


Good point about INTP.

But again, you mention INTJ... an INFJ is not an INTJ. And you are strong on J. I'm a more moderate J and I can say: I don't do my bed, my room is a mess, I start things and... leave them, then start again, and leave them... For example, I'm learning German... this is my 4th attempt and the furthest I got, but the other 3 times: I quit. Discipline, planning are indeed J traits, but they're not absolute. I don't dot all the i-s or cross all the t-s. Sometimes, I do take a risky reckless approach to things, when my instinct tells me to (it's usually cautious, but not always). So why am I an ENTJ, more exactly why am I a J? Because when it matters, I take it and fight to the death, with single minded, even self-sacrificing determination. These recent weeks, I started working in a new job role and right now, after talking to a friend of mine I'm starting to be convinced that my current health issues (possibly gastritis or hopefully not ulcer or cancer) might be stress related or a combination of stress and eating only once per day. I worked 13 hour shifts, I worked on weekends, etc. But I only do this when it matters, arranging my bed isn't one of the things that matter and most of the time, I'm chill and I don't care about stuff. I'm lazy, but still a J. Right now, I should be going out shopping, but I'm lazy and won't get out of this chair. So, I'm still sticking with INFJ in Hitler's case.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

@*Strelnikov *Your Hitler speculations are promising.

As to ENTP vs INFJ, here are my notes on each:

ENTP - Inventor, Visionary, Lawyer, Originator, Explorer, Debater, Seeker.
INFJ - Protector, Counselor, Conman, Foreseer, Developer, Confidant, Advocate, Prophet, Humanist.

These notes seem to strongly favor the latter, don't they?


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

To an extent I see the MBTI personality bracketing more fitting for the stable individual. Not to forget the four shadow functions will come out under stress. Hitler had a real tough adolescence and childhood. I read from one source (this has to be checked out), Hitler had a great faith in his doctor. Because of the war stress Hitler needed to be most alert. His doctor made sure he got stimulating drugs and Hitler became addicted. They must have affected his mind as well as his health.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Didn't know ENTPs were control freaks who paint bleak and unoriginal still-life shit to the point they would fail the entrance exam of an art school. Twice. lol

But at least this is a very convenient point of view for all those who want to call themselves intuitive when they can't create anything original to save their lives.


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Its clear as day that Hitler is a Te dom if you look at vultology. Massive ego, projection of strength/aggression and rigid posture are hallmarks of Je/Te doms. He has a pronounced Fi snarling smile that confirms he's on the Te/Fi spectrum. Leaning towards TeSi with his darting eyes/eye shape and brow lines. ESTJ. Compare him to an INFJ like Gandhi and its chalk and cheese.


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

He is severely underdeveloped ENTP..Entp wears mask a lot and usually does not want people to know who they really is if they don't trust someone.They use Ne Ti to test with which culture/people values are the best based on their experience(Si) to control people's desire..Ne dom user is all about what people wants not so much on what they want..simillar to how enfp approach in doing marketing, but Ne Te(It's all about what people thinks as truth(Te) or what they belive and control those desire to make a business basically)..Entp does not adopt other people value easily even tho they have Fe but they (absorb the moral/Fe) after they have tested it in their mind by imagining all sorts of possiblities using their Ne(the more experience they are(Si) the better they are at predicting what will happen) and making sort of different actions using their Ti(like if they imaging if this person says a certain things,logicaly(Ti) then they will do this based on other people's morals because Ti and Fe work together in cognitive axis same goes for Ne-Si)..It's all about controlling the Collective Ni(society desires/wants as a whole) because all people have Ni but different awareness some in the unconscious mind ,some in the conscious mind..


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Azmar said:


> He is severely underdeveloped ENTP


How can you guys possibly entertain xNTP when he is so out front with his feelings? This guy is not a primary thinker, IMO. My intuition wants to call him an S-type as he shows clear interests in special things. That is not N-type. Have you guys considered he is like Trump in the way he goes after things? Not an extrovert like Trump though.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Azmar said:


> He is severely underdeveloped ENTP..Entp wears mask a lot and usually does not want people to know who they really is if they don't trust someone.They use Ne Ti to test with which culture/people values are the best based on their experience(Si) to control people's desire..Ne dom user is all about what people wants not so much on what they want..simillar to how enfp approach in doing marketing, but Ne Te(It's all about what people thinks as truth(Te) or what they belive and control those desire to make a business basically)..Entp does not adopt other people value easily even tho they have Fe but they (absorb the moral/Fe) after they have tested it in their mind by imagining all sorts of possiblities using their Ne(the more experience they are(Si) the better they are at predicting what will happen) and making sort of different actions using their Ti(like if they imaging if this person says a certain things,logicaly(Ti) then they will do this based on other people's morals because Ti and Fe work together in cognitive axis same goes for Ne-Si)..It's all about controlling the Collective Ni(society desires/wants as a whole) because all people have Ni but different awareness some in the unconscious mind ,some in the conscious mind..


if NE is about what other people want then why would a NE dom need to control other peoples' desires? 
not making much sense here


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

Red Panda said:


> if NE is about what other people want then why would a NE dom need to control other peoples' desires?
> not making much sense here


Because the Ne dom user can be either mature or immature. Ne dom is extremely aware of what people wants would be more appropriate in my previous reply..That's what I meant for they all about what people wants because that is where they focus on..What they do with it is another story..


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Azmar said:


> Because the Ne dom user can be either mature or immature..The statement Ne dom is aware of what people wants is more appropriate..That's what I meant for they all about what people wants because that is where they focus on..What they do with it is another story..


and the story goes that the NE dom is not a control freak to begin with


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

🤦‍♀️You can't be an underdeveloped personality since a personality is what is developed of you. 🤦‍♀️

If an ISFJ is an underdeveloped ENTP and an ENTP is an underdeveloped ISFJ.... then who is not anything and everything all at the same time. What a great case of... underdeveloped logic.


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

BigApplePi said:


> How can you guys possibly entertain xNTP when he is so out front with his feelings? This guy is not a primary thinker, IMO. My intuition wants to call him an S-type as he shows clear interests in special things. That is not N-type. Have you guys considered he is like Trump in the way he goes after things? Not an extrovert like Trump though.


He is stuck in his unconscious which is the inverse of his personality which is the intj shadow/unconcious(this is also the reason why he is popularly called an infj = the blend between the two state of minds which is the underdeveloped conscious + overactive or unstable unconscious intj {to have a stable unconscious state the person needs to develop both the conscious and the subconscious firs which we can clearly see that he does not have because of the way he is nurtured)..thus why I called him underdeveloped Entp because during his entire life he is not able to use his " default neuropathway" in his Entp conscious mind so his Intj unconscious state which contains Se demon which likes to dominate things in a very cruel way..


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

IDontThinkSo said:


> 🤦‍♀️You can't be an underdeveloped personality since a personality is what is developed of you. 🤦‍♀️
> 
> If an ISFJ is an underdeveloped ENTP and an ENTP is an underdeveloped ISFJ.... then who is not anything and everything all at the same time. What a great case of... underdeveloped logic.


welp ever heard of conscious,unconcious,subconscious and the superego before? fyi it is the different states of your mind..don't just limit yourself with the 4 cognitive functions and the dichotomy letters boi


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

Red Panda said:


> and the story goes that the NE dom is not a control freak to begin with


They can if they are immature..what are you not understand he is clearly immature that's it..well all types can be manipulative but based on cognitive functions the easiest types to manipulate other people is usually Ne dom or Ne 2nd slot depends..for Ni user like Infj they are prone to become destructive usually to themself first before others because of Se inferior does not want to give other people a bad experience and their high integrity(even if they are become self destruct)..After that the unconscious and superego take over to basically hunt those who gave them a bad experience.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Azmar said:


> They can if they are immature..what are you not understand he is clearly immature that's it..


being immature doesn't make you an entirely different personality
if Hitler was unable to use the natural neural pathway of an ENTP then.. he wasn't ENTP


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Azmar said:


> welp ever heard of conscious,unconcious,subconscious and the superego before? fyi it is the different states of your mind..don't just limit yourself with the 4 cognitive functions and the dichotomy letters boi


Ever heard of hard soft sore and shrivel before? Fyi it is the different states of my cock.. don't just limit yourself boi.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Catandroid said:


> Yah, a raving mad ENP. Just go ahead and kill everybody!


Hitler just isn't an ENTP. He is too much of a loner and is not especially gregarious. I would never think killing everyone was a good idea. I want a "win-win" scenario. I don't see killing everyone as a "win-win."


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Hexigoon said:


> How do they lead to it then? Explain.


NFJs seek out Se and Ti, while ISTJ and ESTP seek out NFJ ideals. Neither are inherently bad, but when divided, it usually leads to war. Like literal war, but also senseless war.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Scoobyscoob said:


> NFJs seek out Se and Ti, while ISTJ and ESTP seek out NFJ ideals. Neither are inherently bad, but when divided, it usually leads to war. Like literal war, but also senseless war.


Mm, I'm confused. If these NFJ ideals are communistic, then shouldn't NFJ thought lead to communism?

I don't think it's so much cognitive functions though that leads to communist or fascist thought. I see both of those as more a result of declining material conditions people face under capitalism that has become unstable and isn't working out for most, particularly if the market has had one of its reoccurring large crashes. (Great Depression, the 08 crash, the recent Covid crash).


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Hexigoon said:


> Mm, I'm confused. If these NFJ ideals are communistic, then shouldn't NFJ thought lead to communism?
> 
> I don't think it's so much cognitive functions though that leads to communist or fascist thought. I see both of those as more a result of declining material conditions people face under capitalism that has become unstable and isn't working out for most, particularly if the market has had one of its reoccurring large crashes. (Great Depression, the 08 crash, the recent Covid crash).


I don't think I've ever met any NFJ who actually likes communism. At best, I've met an INFJ and ENFJ who both felt nostalgic about the old days, when both of them still lived under a communist regime. Otherwise, I think people may feel nostalgic for it due to the lack of chaos, not necessarily for the dictatorship, hierarchical society or being kept rigid and poor. To me, and this is not an original thought from me, fascism and communism are two sides of the same coin. One leads to the other, and the other leads for the former. Also, NFJs and ISTJs and ESTPs do kind of need each other, even if those are the four types that cause all the conflict, strife and wars around the world these days, and really sometimes that's necessary anyway so I'm not criticizing or judging, just saying.

It's not so much the cognitive functions, it's the way the four types process information and how the world is viewed through Ni/Se and Ti/Fe. Socionics is a lot more in depth on the topic but MBTI does not. Probably for good reason too. No one wants to be told they're a problem or anything else people seem to say these days about not being afraid to use a proper application of strength, force or whatever people want to call it.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Scoobyscoob said:


> I don't think I've ever met any NFJ who actually likes communism. At best, I've met an INFJ and ENFJ who both felt nostalgic about the old days, when both of them still lived under a communist regime. Otherwise, I think people may feel nostalgic for it due to the lack of chaos, not necessarily for the dictatorship, hierarchical society or being kept rigid and poor. To me, and this is not an original thought from me, fascism and communism are two sides of the same coin. One leads to the other, and the other leads for the former. Also, NFJs and ISTJs and ESTPs do kind of need each other, even if those are the four types that cause all the conflict, strife and wars around the world these days, and really sometimes that's necessary anyway so I'm not criticizing or judging, just saying.


Well, have you met any NFJs who actually like fascism either?

Of course, I doubt most NFJs are going to be a fan of dictatorships or any rigid or elitist class hierarchy. People lower down the hierarchy tend to suffer under that and that is something most of us don't like seeing, let alone experiencing it personally. That's part of why I dislike fascism, but also why I don't go around singing capitalism's praises either.
Communism's utopian ideals I could get behind as ideals to strive towards at least. But I think there's still some ways to go before the world ever becomes post-capitalist like that, albeit I do believe we're in the end stage of the system.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Hexigoon said:


> Well, have you met any NFJs who actually like fascism either?
> 
> Of course, I doubt most NFJs are going to be a fan of dictatorships or any rigid hierarchy. People lower down the hierarchy tend to suffer under that and that is something most of us don't like seeing, let alone experiencing it personally. That's part of why I dislike fascism, but also why I don't go around singing capitalism's praises either.
> Communism's utopian ideals I could get behind as ideals to strive towards. But I think there's still some ways to go before the world ever becomes post-capitalist like that, though I do believe the end stage has been reached by now.


Well, probably not, at least not the type that was around during WWII. In the US, some elements of it are glorified or people don't take the dangers of fascism seriously anymore. Which I find to be disconcerting, but we live in strange times nowadays.

Right, well I was given a task to learn more about Communism, which is why I've been doing a lot of research and experimentation with it. That's really the only reason why I was looking into it. Because otherwise I don't think I really buy into any one ideology and would much rather prefer sane liberalism that doesn't mock or hate traditionalism. Which most people who call themselves liberal, seem to do. Not all traditions are conservative, but are actually generational best practices. SOP's after a while, if you will.


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Adolf Hitler was an ENFJ. That much is true.
> 
> Also, yes, actually. NFJ thought leads to fascism and ISTJ & ESTP thoughts leads to communism. What about that truth do you disagree with?


Bruh..


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Hitler just isn't an ENTP. He is too much of a loner and is not especially gregarious. I would never think killing everyone was a good idea. I want a "win-win" scenario. I don't see killing everyone as a "win-win."


all type has the potential to be a loner so it will cancels out in this argument or it will be secondary in this argument..obviously either he is an extravert or introvert,he is a loner is because of his chaotic upbringing..


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

Scoobyscoob said:


> NFJs seek out Se and Ti, while ISTJ and ESTP seek out NFJ ideals. Neither are inherently bad, but when divided, it usually leads to war. Like literal war, but also senseless war.


no ESTP does not seek out NFJ ideals(more like they are aspire to become like NFJ vice versa for NFJ who aspire to become like STP) they seek out NFP ideals..why should in this case STP(ESTP) wants to seek out NFJ ideals if they have the same cognitive functions and can pretty much do the same thing as NFJ can if they want to(aspire)? they seek out complementary cognitive functions like Si and Te because that is where they lack to assist them to obtain their desire(Ni)..anyway,STP is not an idealist like NFJ but they can be if they want to..NFJ seeks out Si Te as its their complementary cognitive functions..so it's like there are two factors to achieve STP desire which is they aspire to become like NFJ and then seek out NFP to complement it(to assist them).. NF is pretty much an idealist or the communist of the world..NT is pretty much totalitarianism which is...in this case if they are immature lol


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

Scoobyscoob said:


> How does it feel to be a wrong, worthless POS? You POS.


your Fi just kick in lol..its funny when ETJ did this lol. oh btw, that's an ad hominem


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Azmar said:


> Bruh..


What? I grew up among a LOT of ISTJs, ESTPs and NFJs, so I've had a lot of empirical evidence to support what I said. Of course not ALL, ISTJ, ESTP and NFJ are like that, but a large number of the four types are. NTJs, ISFJ and ESFP can be as well, but the ones who would support such ideologies are much less in number than the aforementioned four types.



Azmar said:


> no ESTP does not seek out NFJ ideals(more like they are aspire to become like NFJ vice versa for NFJ who aspire to become like STP) they seek out NFP ideals..why should in this case STP(ESTP) wants to seek out NFJ ideals if they have the same cognitive functions and can pretty much do the same thing as NFJ can if they want to(aspire)? they seek out complementary cognitive functions like Si and Te because that is where they lack to assist them to obtain their desire(Ni)..anyway,STP is not an idealist like NFJ but they can be if they want to..NFJ seeks out Si Te as its their complementary cognitive functions..so it's like there are two factors to achieve STP desire which is they aspire to become like NFJ and then seek out NFP to complement it(to assist them).. NF is pretty much an idealist or the communist of the world..NT is pretty much totalitarianism which is...in this case if they are immature lol


If you need to ask then you're either trying to get me to state the obvious or you're freaking oblivious.



Azmar said:


> your Fi just kick in lol..its funny when ETJ did this lol. oh btw, that's an ad hominem


Oh, you thought that was my Fi? Lol.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Hitler was clearly NTJ because he was a ruthless commander in chief with a vision, but then he was also NFJ because he was charismatic and knew how to read the crowd, but of course he was STJ because he was super authoritarian and racist but he was also SFJ because while he was racist, he was looking out for his people, but then he was STP because he was a charismatic heartless SOB able to sell lies to a large public, but he was also SFP because he also thought it was the right thing to do, but I think he was NTP because he was a troll who disregarded what the rest of the world thought and just love to rile up people and be controversial for the sake of being controversial, but he was also NFP because......reasons!


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

Scoobyscoob said:


> What? I grew up among a LOT of ISTJs, ESTPs and NFJs, so I've had a lot of empirical evidence to support what I said. Of course not ALL, ISTJ, ESTP and NFJ are like that, but a large number of the four types are. NTJs, ISFJ and ESFP can be as well, but the ones who would support such ideologies are much less in number than the aforementioned four types.
> 
> whatever boi..it still the same thing just labelling and stereotype..where is NTP type tho maybe it was not there because you feel they are compatible with you lol just saying


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

Stevester said:


> Hitler was clearly NTJ because he was a ruthless commander in chief with a vision, but then he was also NFJ because he was charismatic and knew how to read the crowd, but of course he was STJ because he was super authoritarian and racist but he was also SFJ because while he was racist, he was looking out for his people, but then he was STP because he was a charismatic heartless SOB able to sell lies to a large public, but he was also SFP because he also thought it was the right thing to do, but I think he was NTP because he was a troll who disregarded what the rest of the world thought and just love to rile up people and be controversial for the sake of being controversial, but he was also NFP because......reasons!


yeah some people like to just stereotyping people without even realising it...oh! Hitler is rumoured to be an INFJ guyss...and then everyone believes it without verifying lol


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Oh, you thought that was my Fi? Lol.


yes lol..you *value* the person as a POS = *value* yourself as superior to that person..that's basically how Fi works it can value what is good or bad for the user while also saying who is good or bad


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Also, yes, actually. NFJ thought leads to fascism and ISTJ & ESTP thoughts leads to communism. What about that truth do you disagree with?


ah yes and some of the biggest proponents of corporate capitalism in our society are actually IXFPs, don't let that sensitivity fool you, it's like sharks to blood.


Hexigoon said:


> I don't think it's so much cognitive functions though that leads to communist or fascist thought. I see both of those as more a result of declining material conditions people face under capitalism that has become unstable and isn't working out for most, particularly if the market has had one of its reoccurring large crashes. (Great Depression, the 08 crash, the recent Covid crash).


the only analysis that matters, people become way too fixated on individual people as driving forces of change when it goes beyond that.


Stevester said:


> Hitler was clearly NTJ because he was a ruthless commander in chief with a vision, but then he was also NFJ because he was charismatic and knew how to read the crowd, but of course he was STJ because he was super authoritarian and racist but he was also SFJ because while he was racist, he was looking out for his people, but then he was STP because he was a charismatic heartless SOB able to sell lies to a large public, but he was also SFP because he also thought it was the right thing to do, but I think he was NTP because he was a troll who disregarded what the rest of the world thought and just love to rile up people and be controversial for the sake of being controversial, but he was also NFP because......reasons!


hey, it's probably one of those things!


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

DOGSOUP said:


> ah yes and some of the biggest proponents of corporate capitalism in our society are actually IXFPs, don't let that sensitivity fool you, it's like sharks to blood.
> 
> the only analysis that matters, people become way too fixated on individual people as driving forces of change when it goes beyond that.
> 
> hey, it's probably one of those things!


Considering INFP and ISFP are often exploited in a regular capitalistic society, why wouldn't said people prefer organized capitalism instead? The answer is, they would, but not too much corporatism as that's toxic in itself.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Considering INFP and ISFP are often exploited in a regular capitalistic society, why wouldn't said people prefer organized capitalism instead? The answer is, they would, but not too much corporatism as that's toxic in itself.


no they'd be especially into it because they seek Te, wasn't that your argument?


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

DOGSOUP said:


> no they'd be especially into it because they seek Te, wasn't that your argument?


No, not being exploited by chaotic and evil exploitative forces would be more the impetus.


----------



## LostHaven (Aug 12, 2016)

Hitler was a very bad person.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Hitler was jealous of the jews because they got the jobs he didn't, and they had their economy fixed. He gathered with a bunch of likeminded people and they had lots of meetings where they brainwashed them selves. Hitler was hypnoticed into thinking he was superiour by his therapist. As a child his mother got beaten by his father. His mother was jewish to some degree.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

I find it a strange idea that an ENTP would single-mindedly pursue a single idea for decades and devote his entire life to building systems around that idea.


----------



## Opensky (Jan 31, 2021)

Adolf hitler was INFJ,

I- when he was young he didn't have many friends, he was very closed in on himself and lived in his world of ideas. he had trouble appearing in front of people - which is characteristic of INFJs that they can learn to behave like an extrovert.Many people mistake them for extroverts. he loved art and architecture which is more typical for introverts.
N- INFJs are not idle dreamers, they are people who can proceed in a targeted way to carry out their plans.firmly behind their own opinions and the ideas they believe in, they can fight tirelessly. They are determined and have a strong will
F- INFJ they can easily make contact with others, they have the gift of kind and sensitive speech, they express themselves in human terms rather than purely factually or logically. in his speeches he influenced feelings not facts and logical conclusions. typical for INFJ is that they believe their ideas more than their feeling.
J- this does not even need to be discussed

what is important to realize in his stupid head, he wanted to help people by eliminating other races. His humanism was different= bad. but in his eyes he tried to fill his ideas, he wanted to help the human race to survive (INFJ) = what he describes in his book mein kampf.


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

Opensky said:


> Adolf hitler was INFJ,
> 
> I- when he was young he didn't have many friends, he was very closed in on himself and lived in his world of ideas. he had trouble appearing in front of people - which is characteristic of INFJs that they can learn to behave like an extrovert.Many people mistake them for extroverts. he loved art and architecture which is more typical for introverts.
> N- INFJs are not idle dreamers, they are people who can proceed in a targeted way to carry out their plans.firmly behind their own opinions and the ideas they believe in, they can fight tirelessly. They are determined and have a strong will
> ...


it's funny that ghandi is an infj and he took the approach extremely different than hitler..i mean ghandi also had a rough time when he was younger.. there's litterally a _huge_ difference betweeen both of them..i mean 90 percent of what you said can be litterally be swapped into any personalities that has Fe (1st-3rd slot ).. i mean come on there are a lot of entp that tends not to trust people if they had a lot negative experience and because of that they like to alienate people.


----------

